
This Week in Location Based Marketing #68: Instaprint, Wallit + Momentfeed - robwoodbridge
http://untether.tv/2012/this-week-in-location-based-marketing-episode-68-print-your-memories-social-location-dominates-and-taunt-your-team-in-augmented-reality-rob-reed-of-momentfeed//
======
tr0ndizzle
I would keep an Instaprint box in my house.

